

Show HN: Learn Java and More Online (My 1st real Rails app) - arikrak

I&#x27;ve been working for about 8 months on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.Learneroo.com, a site to teach programming and more through challenges. I created the site and all the content on it, and I&#x27;m looking for some feedback. Thanks!
======
tilt
[http://www.learneroo.com/](http://www.learneroo.com/) Clickable

------
createmyaccount
You should make a demo available that doesn't require registration.

~~~
arikrak
I'll add guest signup to the site.

~~~
pcharles
what's the guest login?

~~~
arikrak
There's a link by each challenge that lets you signup as a guest in one click.
(After you do a bunch of submissions, it sends you to signup page.)

~~~
pcharles
thanks

------
alixaxel
Good luck with this, seems cool!

~~~
arikrak
Thanks!

------
ing33k
initial impression : not bat at all.

